# Water Flow For Discus



## Erick (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 150 gallon tank that I will be setting up for discus. It has two built-in overflows and a large (40 gallon) sump. What I need advice on is the size of the return pump. How much water flow do I want in a discus tank? 

This will be my first time keeping these amazing fish so any advice I can get from an experienced discus keeper would be great!!

Thanks for helping a noob:hihi:


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Best I can tell you in general terms is that discus can and do tolerate, and may even care for, a low to moderate level of water flow and surface agitation. Once you're fully set up, you should be able to tell whether the size and strength of the return pump is satisfactory or not -there should not be an excessively strong flow that discus would need to 'fight against' in order to maintain balance and position - that would be a no-no.
Hope this helps.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a 125 that I am prepping for the said discus as well, my return pump is rated at 1350 GPH, its pobably operating around 1000 GPH, even then it is not a hurricane inside my tank. I have the outlet holes very large so there is a lot of flow but not a lot of directional force. It works great my tank has a very casual current that circulates through the whole tank. None of my fish have any issues navigating around, nor do they look unhappy!


----------



## Erick (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you both for the help!!! I need all I can get.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Erick said:


> Thank you both for the help!!! I need all I can get.


Best of luck to you Erick !
When you do eventually get your tank set up to your satisfaction, please don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions at all regarding discus-keeping - acquiring them, tank maintenance, feeding, etc. Be glad to help out in any way I can.


----------



## Hedobob (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive had Discus for years low to medium current in the water is best. Constant high flowing water is no good there natural habitat is a slow moving river with spots of little to no current, meaning they enjoy hiding behind objects that may inteerupt the current. Hope this helps ive had Discus for going on 7 years love them about to start an 80 bow front with live plants and Discus and still keep my 55


----------



## Erick (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks discuspaul. I'll be in touch, as I'm sure I'll have questions.

Hedobob, thanks for your very helpful input.


----------

